# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Αντικατάσταση Speedport Entry 2i του ΟΤΕ με cisco 887

## Geffrye

Καλησπέρα,

έχω στα χέρια μου ένα cisco 887VAG και σκεφτόμουν να αντικαταστήσω το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ που έχω. Έχω καταφέρει να σηκώσω το PPP στο cisco, αλλά με τα καινούργια δεδομένα για την τηλεφωνία που πρέπει να περνάει μέσα απο το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ για να παίζει, δεν έχω τηλέφωνο. 

Έχει κάποιος κανένα basic config για SIP για το κάνω να παίξει? Νομίζω ότι αυτό το άρθρο που βρήκα παραείναι γενικό για την Ελλάδα και τον ΟΤΕ...

https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/td/doc...ic-config.html

Δεν θέλω να βάλω το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ σε bridge mode μπροστά απο το cisco, το θεωρώ λίγο βλακεία. Ένα κουτί να τα κάνει όλα. One ring to rule them all και έτσι.

Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sdikr

Ριξε μια ματιά εδώ   και εδώ

----------


## Geffrye

Μάλλον για bridge mode με βλέπω αν καταλαβαίνω καλά...
ή να αλλάξω πάροχο!

----------


## SfH

Ο router που έχεις δεν υποστηρίζει τεματισμό voip σε αναλογικά τηλέφωνα ( πιθανώς να τρέχει cme/cube, αλλά δε νομίζω να καλύπτει το σενάριο που θες ). Δεδομένου ότι ο ΟΤΕ παίζει με το voip του πάνω από το ίδιο pvc/vlan που δίνει και το internet, το bridge mode πάλι δε θα σε σώσει. Θες κάτι πίσω από το router σου που να διαχειρίζεται αυτό το κομμάτι, ή άλλο router.

----------


## Geffrye

χμμμμ....
Θα το ψάξω να δω για το τηλέφωνο μήπως το δίνει σε άλλο vc. Αν όχι τότε...κλάφτα!
Μάλλον για αλλαγή παρόχου με βλέπω...

----------

